# Outgums Pokemon Mixes!



## outgum (Mar 21, 2011)

So, i have ALOT of spare time lately.... So much time I get utter BORED.
So i started messing around with pokemon sprites and mixing them and i found it a nice time waster.

So heres the game...
Tools Needed:
Microsoft Paint (well, thats what i do mine in, But if your a photoshopper... i guess go for it?)

Pokemon Sprite generator: 
http://www.dragonflycave.com/hgssspritegen.aspx

And thats it lol.

So, you go to the above site and click generate 3.
The 3 that come up you have to mix together in some way and all of them must be involved.
then post it up on the temp, Get it rated! and then maybe make some more? Ill update the first post with your sprite and the average score, (if i work it out lol)


LETS SEE WHAT HAPPENS!
GOTTA MIX'EM ALL!

Heres some of mine for an example:
Try to post in the same layout as i have done so you know what 3 pokemon came up.


----------

